# HobbyTalk hat's (with handle)



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I've been to quite a few races only to find out AFTERWARD people from the boards were there. I'd really like to put faces with names, but it's hard to walk up to everyone and ask who they are.

That's why we need HOBBYTALK hats with our "handle" on them. Hank could make a few bucks to help with the cost of the webpage too :thumbsup: .

Opinions???


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

thats a great idea!!! hey and maybe shirts if they dont make those yet, id buy 1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

oh my god thats funny


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Heck I would throw in some money for a hat!!!!! Why Not????


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I' ve tried selling hats and t-shirts before with little luck but I'd be willing to give a try again if there is some interest. I've used CafePress before and their stuff is really high quality. You can see a sample of their hats at
http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/products/hats

I would say the price would be as shown but maybe $1.00 extra if you want your HobbyTalk "handle" on them? Since I would have to custom make each graphic with your handle and upload to Cafepress, it would take an extra 10 minutes of so to do.

How's that sound? If there is some interest I can make up a few sample graphics as examples.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just a couple of quick samples attached


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Honestly Hank, on the whole we tend to be "flashy" as racers, and a more sporty base hat would be more appealing. I didn't look at the prices yet, but I would be willing to spring a few dollars more to have a more flashy hat :thumbsup: .


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

See if this works...
2nd page, black "dragster" is nice :thumbsup: .



http://www.usaracingapparel.com/Racing_Caps1.html


----------



## rdsoxfn (Jan 10, 2006)

I am not a big hat person but a t-shirt would be cool !!!!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cool hats there Jet, decent prices too. Let me contact them about getting them "personalized" to see what the cost would be.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

The Jet said:


> See if this works...
> 2nd page, black "dragster" is nice :thumbsup: .
> 
> 
> ...


Them are some pretty sweet looking hats


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

id be in for a hat and a shirt for sure !!


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Im in, tell me were to send and how much


----------



## OvalDad (Aug 15, 2004)

If you do T-Shirts im in...........Thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I T-shirts would be cool also, maybe even better then a hat


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

as long as i can get one with a feather and in green with red ring im in..:dude:


----------



## N2RACN (Sep 28, 2001)

count me in for some t-shirts. dont wear hats. hope it pans out.

jeremy


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

white hats don't fly with me. my head is already big , and you know what white does to big things.. ;-)

i'll go for a black or gray tshirt =)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

OK, here's the deal with the site that Jet posted. You first have the cost of the hat at about $6.50. Then add in about $7.00 for the cost of the HobbyTalk logo. That brings the total to about $13.50.

There is a one-time setup fee of $100.00. So if we divide that up between 20 hats that would be an additional 5 bucks for a total of $18.50. Add another buck and a half for shipping and we have 20 bucks per hat.

Putting names on each one is not economically feasable. There would be a setup fee of $50 per name plus an additional $6.00 to put it on.... I doubt anyone is going to pay $56 to have their name put on a hat


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Hank i will talk to Hays at Lefthander.. he has a guy that does hats and t shirts for a smoking price.. I know for a fact his setup is not even close to that.. Hays gets some nice t's and hats done..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks, let me know!


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

We'll be watching...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey Jet,

Just a thought,when your at a big race post a sign up sheet next to where the lap times are posted and get the folks to put there Handles and Names there.Maybe even hold a informal meeting of the hobbytalk folks in kinda a get to know each other session you can get sticky name tags and have them put their names and handle on it for the meeting.I've met a lot of folks on here by just recognizing names,I've also had a lot of people come up to me at races and introduce themselves by their hobbytalk screen names,which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Yea, been there too, but it never fails, *after* the race I find out more hobby talk people were there than I actually met.

Later, Bret


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I would buy a t shirt. jet mine name is ED LOL


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hank,...
Count me in on a hat!


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

I'm not big on hats, but like to have a T-Shirt XL tan. Count me in!


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

just tell me when and how


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

Any word on the hats & shirts?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Things with my personal family life has put this on hold for the time being.


----------

